# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pogas no u7111

## korkis

Kadam nejauši nav aizķērusas pogas no u7111 visas velams melnas

----------


## spole2010

Ir tikai potenciometram, subrabots. Savulaik varēja dabūt RRR veikalā tās pogas, tagad nezinu vai ir.

----------

